

Taazr: Optimize and Monitor your Javascript - unignorant
https://www.taazr.com/

======
Pewpewarrows
Reverse-engineering the script they want you to include and how they transform
the code you pass through their proxy service reveals the following:

\- It sends a good deal of information it can find out about the browser and
where in the uncompressed code the error occured (it does this by you feeding
it the original js file, unmodified, to their proxy service).

\- Before minifying and compressing your scripts, it wraps every function it
can find in a try/catch, and wraps the entire script's contents in a try/catch
as well.

\- As such, I don't believe it can correctly catch syntax errors.

I've done something similar that sends error logs to a Sentry error handler in
my Django-based websites. It's definitely handy to be able to catch and fix
javascript errors as they happen live, before clients even report or notice
something is wrong. Quite a handy tool to have in addition to automated
testing (with something like Qunit) and Selenium.

~~~
vnorby
I've just installed Taazr on our machines, and it's already helped. I got an
email alert when a user hit a function where we expected an object to always
be defined but it was not (undefined is not an object). I was able to fix the
problem right away because of Taazr. JSLint will catch syntax errors, but
Taazr will catch everything else.

------
benologist
This would have been a lot more interesting if I could just punch in the url
to my scripts and it spits out an optimized version with notes.

I'm kind of hesitant to make my site depend entirely on some shiney new site.

------
cdsanchez
It seems a little pricey to me. 10,000 page views (for $30) isn't all that
much. It's not convenient enough (for me) to justify $99 per month for the
next tier of 100K page views.

~~~
jc123
It would require more thought, but maybe they could consider number of
exceptions reported as part of pricing, in addition to page views.

------
dsl
They should just roll this into a CloudFlare plugin so you don't have to
modify your site or depend on their servers.

~~~
bjtitus
I would be much more interested if this were the case.

